# Hk 3490 dac.



## Blainetsuds (Feb 12, 2013)

I am using a Harman Kardon 3490 amp with built in AKM PCM DAC. I am using a LG BP 200 blu-ray player to play CDs in a 2 channel set-up. Would I hear a noticeable improvement with a med. quality dedicated cd player. I am currently using coaxial out from blu-ray player to coaxial in on amp.:innocent: Thanks.


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

Blainetsuds said:


> I am using a Harman Kardon 3490 amp with built in AKM PCM DAC. I am using a LG BP 200 blu-ray player to play CDs in a 2 channel set-up. Would I hear a noticeable improvement with a med. quality dedicated cd player.


With your ears, no.
But with your eyes, expectations, what you've read, rumors, "know", etc, etc., yes, it's entirely possible for you to "hear" differences if you spent money on a shiny new "medium quality" (aka, medium price) player.
No one here can predict with accuracy what would happen if you did, so it's entirely up to you.
If you feel a medium price player would make you happier, by all means stimulate the economy and satisfy your perceptions.

cheers


----------



## Blainetsuds (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks AJ. I will save my allowance for a different (real) upgrade.


----------

